# Portuguese PM resigns after losing vote



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Portuguese PM resigns after losing vote



> Portuguese Prime Minister José Sócrates has announced his resignation parliament rejected his minority government's latest round of austerity measures.


So it seems that Portugal is in for a bumpy ride for the next few months




> 'Today every opposition party rejected the measures proposed by the government to prevent that Portugal resort to external aid,' Mr Sócrates said in a televised address.


This could lead to an EU/IMF bailout been forced on Portugal at a time when there is no Government in place. That would be disastrous for the country, similar to Ireland in December(well there was a poor excuse for a government in place at the time) Portugal needs to have a united government who will fight for the rights of the Portuguese people right now, without that the EU/IMF will walk all over the people


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

mayotom said:


> Portuguese PM resigns after losing vote
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope that your country can find a strong government to stand up for the working man, as you so rightly said, we in Ireland had a week govern met that led us like lambs to the slaughter, and are getting crucified by the EU/IMF loan that was forced upon us. They will dictate every thing that you can do ( government that is). The most inportant thing is the interest rate that you pay for the enforced loan. Ours is unmanageable, we will, if it is not reduced, default in the next two years. It is said by some comentators, that by the time we default, the German and French banks will have been paid back by then, so s*d the rest. 
We have now kicked that lot where it hurts, and it seems as if our PM will stand up to the EU/IMF and tell them to lower the interest, but the news of your troubles has put ours on the long finger, as they say here. Good luck, it's a hard expencive slog :boxing:, I hope you get through it.


----------

